# Please Help im new! Bought "Mandarin Goby" MandarinDragonnet



## jzim88 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Please Help im new! Bought "Mandarin Goby" Mandari*

I bought a mandarin Goby at a pet store and shes really a Mandarin Drangonnet the people at the pet store must not know what they are talkin about because all this time ive been thinkin she was a goby... now she is turning lighter colors and i can kind of tell shes getting thin... ive been reading up on these forums and they say that a dragonnet is not good for beginners with saltwater. I didn't kno that and i wouldn't have bought her if I had known... i want to keep her and get her back in good health... i need some advice though!!! PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Mandarins are a very bad choice for begginers and should only be placed in tanks that are fully established (established being 6 months to 2 years, and most take a full year). Most Mandarins will only eat 'pods. These are little white bugs that help filtration in a tank. If there is a lack supply of tehse that often happen in new tanks, they will starve to death, even if they act normally.

I would give him back to the LFS. If you are 100% dead set on keeping him, buy some copepods from your LFS and dump them in the tank. You would have to do this a lot though if you want him to live.


----------



## jzim88 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Please Help im new! Bought "Mandarin Goby" Mandari*

Alright thanks!!! Do lfs's sell live copepods or do i have to raise them? im new!! lol


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I know my LFS sells live 'pods. And if your running a fuge, you could let some grow in there as well as in your tank so you can build a constant supply.


----------



## jzim88 (Apr 11, 2008)

*mandarin*

Thanks for all your help unfortunately i was too late. She was swimming on the protein skimmer and then not even a half hour later. Im really glad that ive joined this forum and got advice from all of you guys!! Ill probably have many more questions to come. 

Thanks Again for all your help!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a very sad situation which happens all to frequently in the marine hobby. Please, everyone, learn about your fish BEFORE you buy them. NEVER trust the LFS to have the answers. You can lean on them for advice, but always double check on the internet, in a good book, or on a forum such as this.

In fact, when you visit a LFS, you should have a list of possible fish that you are considering and already know will work well in your tank and with your level of experience. Never impulse buy in the marine hobby. It almost always turns out bad.


----------

